

Why Innovators Love Constraints - anaenders
http://blogs.hbr.org/johnson/2013/02/why-innovators-love-constraint.html

======
bergie
I tried this by setting an artificial constraint of _build a CMS interface, no
forms allowed_ when originally building <http://createjs.org>

This was useful as it forced us to look for approaches outside the traditional
CMS space. And as quite a few major CMSs have since adopted the library, I'd
call the experiment a successful one.

Here is the original launch post where I talk more about this:

[http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/introducing_the_midgard_create_use...](http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/introducing_the_midgard_create_user_interface/)

------
10dpd
While reading this article I was constantly thinking that 'constraints' were a
re-framing of goal-setting. It is well known and used in all modern companies,
that setting a goal and breaking that goal down into manageable tasks is the
optimal way to ensure productivity.

